# G519  Saddle



## fat tire trader (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello,
I notice that almost all of the G519s have tan colored saddles. I need to find some leather to recover my saddle. I believe that what is still on my saddle is original, but it looks black. Should I find some tan colored leather or black?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## blackcat (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello Chris;
Your saddle leather seems to be an original, it is aged by time.
She is originally a brown tan leather.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks Serge,
Where did you get the stamp?
THanks,
Chris


----------



## blackcat (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello Chris;
At the time, i did not know anyone in the G519 world, i did it from my saddle.
But the original logo was virtuallly illegible, not obvious to do it.
My stamp is a little larger than the original one.
For my saddle, i am quite satisfied!
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 29, 2019)

Is this a g519 saddle? Thanks. I bet it would be great if it was.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 29, 2019)

Never mind mine ain't g519.  No way. Never seen one with a crash bar. Also the brackets are different


----------



## blackcat (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello Balloonoob;
Sorry, i would go for a civilian postwar.
Here is a PERSON G519.














Regards;
Serge


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah similar in some ways but totally different in others. Thanks.


----------

